# Why Are People Jerking Me Around?



## jkent (Apr 22, 2014)

I have had several people say I will buy How do we finalize this deal, I need a shipping quote.
Well I'm under the impression they are going to buy the bike.
I take the time to break the bike down and box it up get shipping quotes ad send PM's back and NOTHING
I have sent several messages back and I know they have been on since I sent the PM's and I get no return.
I have 2 bikes broke down in boxes sitting in my living room and now what???
I have to take the bikes to MLC in freaking boxes because I don't have time to pull them back out and re assemble them.
and another bike that I was supposed to be delivering and Now I have to wait to see if I really need to make a stop somewhere between here and MLC.
Then I have people that talk me down on a price $500 and he wants me to pay $150 in Paypal fees because the only way he can pay is by credit card. or wait on a limb hoping the deal is till good next week and hold the bike out of Memory Lane 
and we will finalize a deal when I get back.
So what if the deal falls through, I may have missed an opportunity to sell this bike at MLC?????
Then I had another person talk me down $50 on a Mead Tea Cup light and then back out of the deal because I wanted him to pay $6.00 in shipping????
I just came off the price $50 and you can't pony up $6.00 in shipping?????
Come on guy's This is like pouring salt on an open cut.
I have a lot going on right now and this back and forth crap takes time. 
I try to get back to people ASAP so I check what's going on with things I have for sale as much as possible in between trying to load     up my trailer, break down bikes, pack bikes in boxes I have already sold and GOT PAID FOR.
If your not *SERIOUS* about something don't make offers.
JKent


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 22, 2014)

jkent said:


> I have had several people say I will buy How do we finalize this deal, I need a shipping quote.
> Well I'm under the impression they are going to buy the bike.
> I take the time to break the bike down and box it up get shipping quotes ad send PM's back and NOTHING
> I have sent several messages back and I know they have been on since I sent the PM's and I get no return.
> ...



You have my vote CALL THEN OUT ON HERE let other members be aware.


----------



## twomorestrokes (Apr 22, 2014)

I wouldn't ever break a bike down till payment was received, just for that very reason.


----------



## jkent (Apr 22, 2014)

This all happened yesterday.
I was trying to save some time and get this all done before I leave out for MLC.
I have less than 24 hours to try to finalize a deal break a bike down pack it up and ship it out.
I was trying to be courteous. 
and ended up shooting myself in the foot.
Stupid me.... Right?
JKent


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 22, 2014)

*Bad Apples*

That is a M.O. of a few people here. I had a deal made on a very high end bike here just waiting for payment when he comes up with " I will still take it but I decided you pay shipping" (after he agreed on price & shipping) Not to mention he already chiseled me down. Guess what he did not get the Bike or ANYTHING form me ever again. Mike


----------



## Boris (Apr 22, 2014)

Generally speaking, it would seem to me in such a small community as the CABE, people would really try hard to maintain a good reputation with regard to buying and selling. I'm always amazed when fellow members completely drop the ball in regards to good communication and/or follow through. How hard is it to imagine the shoe being on the other foot? Maybe having the buyers phone number would have helped facilitate a response?


----------



## spoker (Apr 22, 2014)

i just put a price on that is the shipped price,and nothing gets done till i get paid,its suposed to be a great bike comunity,yaga yada,had to many ppl tryin to jerk me around,so if someone buys from me its postal money order or cash in a reasonable time frame


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2014)

I've only been "Jerked" by 3 people on here. ....make that 4 people. The others are super.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 22, 2014)

I've had similar issues except I wont pack a bike, I guess at shipping and will refund if I'm over. I've also had the prices haggled down only to not receive a response. Some people are very busy but still manage to communicate. I've not had a problem with those willing to respond. The ones that do communicate have been great even the ones who change their mind. Sorry this is happening to you Jkent, I'm also in a similar spot with taxes. Got enough headaches.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2014)

cds2323 said:


> I've had similar issues except I wont pack a bike, I guess at shipping and will refund if I'm over. I've also had the prices haggled down only to not receive a response. Some people are very busy but still manage to communicate. I've not had a problem with those willing to respond. The ones that do communicate have been great even the ones who change their mind. Sorry this is happening to you Jkent, I'm also in a similar spot with taxes. Got enough headaches.




I only "haggle" with those I have already tossed $$$ at..... they are my bro's!


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 22, 2014)

*That sucks...*

I just got the opposite, a seller says to me "I'll get you a shipping quote on Monday", then I patiently wait and later check again, he says "I sold the bike this weekend" Really!!
On another note, I usually wait until I have some sort of firm indication the bike is sold to pack it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> I just for the opposite, a sell says to me "I'll get you a shipping quote on Monday", then I check again, he says "I sold the bike this weekend" Really!!
> On another note, I usually wait until I have some sort of firm indication the bike is sold to pack it.




Exact thing has happened to me! Or, "I'll get you that info or pics when I get home"...Then I see it's sold. Oh well. I guess less hassle & payment without any questions wins.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I've only been "Jerked" by 3 people on here. ....make that 4 people. The others are super.




(I hope they were females....)


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> (I hope they were females....)




Har har hardy har har....


----------



## steve doan (Apr 22, 2014)

*Jerked around*

Do not do any physical work on a bike unless you get a down payment.  Steve Doan


----------



## stoney (Apr 22, 2014)

jkent said:


> This all happened yesterday.
> I was trying to save some time and get this all done before I leave out for MLC.
> I have less than 24 hours to try to finalize a deal break a bike down pack it up and ship it out.
> I was trying to be courteous.
> ...





No, not stupid you. Your just a guy trying to do the right thing. Get paid and get the bike shipped without any delay to your customer, as it should be. These same people doing it to you would REALLY be pissed and would really give YOU a hard time if you did it to them. I hope you sell the bikes at ML and then the buyer says I want it and it's gone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yea I've seen a few folks on here where evidently their word isn't worth a whole lot. If you make a deal then you need to stand by it. I, too, broke a bike down once because a potential buyer said I'll take it. I waited one day and they said "oh I'll get the money out tomorrow" and strung me along for three days until finally admitting they weren't in a financial position to buy the bike. On the other hand there are people on here I will send a bike or part to without hesitation because I know they are good for it. As  a matter of fact I have sent the items before I ever received payment. I've had people do the same for me which I appreciate tremendously. Once someone jerks me around they hit my permanent "never deal with again list" and for me that means forever! I truly hope things work out for you Joe and look forward to seeing you and all the other CABErs starting tomorrow afternoon. V/r Shawn


----------



## BB Rider (Apr 22, 2014)

I agree with all of the previous comments......a person is only as good as his/her word. I believe I saw a very profound statement someone made not too long ago on this forum that just about sums it up......."Money talks, BS walks!"

Hope you sell lots and of bikes at ML, Joe. And have a great time!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Kinda reminds me of the crap that happens here with the for sale section where some says "I'll take it" and next thing you know the item is still for sale because they tried to negotiate after committing to buy or change their minds. Total BS. If you say "I'll take it" that means you are taking the deal as posted. "I'm interested" is where you give yourself some room. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks guy's for the support.
I have learned more than one lesson here.
And thanks to The Cabe, Things are getting better. 
I the having to turn loose of my collection or the majority of it anyway. This by no means takes me out 
I may be down but not out. It's all material things and it can all be replaced. Some things may be harder than others. And it's those harder to replace are also harder to turn loose.
I have always wanted a Chief or Indian. Well I had one! And that bike broke my heart to turn loose. 
I will get this all behind me and be back in the hunt and saving pennies to make it all happen again.
One thing that made it harder it when people judge you without knowing the circumstances. Noe of this has to do with trying to make a profit or loosing interest. 
I know where I am and know what I have to come up with. You can always go down on price but it's a hell of a lot harder to go up on a price.  So start high and hope for the best. The final price will always be what 2 people agree on, and as long as both people are happy when they walk away. Then who can say your too high on your price.
I have never bought a bike with the thought of this bike will be my retirement. 
JKent


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 22, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> You have my vote CALL THEM OUT ON HERE let other members be aware.




Like Gene says, sucks to have to bring yourself down to someone else's level, but if you scumbag me, I'm gonna scumbag you.....


----------



## Joe Hargis (Apr 22, 2014)

I know times are hard and all but , I get Gods chosen few every so often too , especially through Feebay which I am not hep at all on using  .... I tell em kiss my a$$ anymore and it is what it is , it's not like I'm makin millions bustin my rear tearin stuff down . It takes 1 idiot to ruin it for everyone but , there's still a lot of good people out there , just have to bear that in mind . It's a free country and I figure I own the parts I sell and it's not up to anyone but me if I sell or don't those parts , stand your ground yet be flexible ..... they don't like it , move along .... hehehehe . Sad it has to be , but it does on occasion ....


----------



## vincev (Apr 22, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Generally speaking, it would seem to me in such a small community as the CABE, people would really try hard to maintain a good reputation with regard to buying and selling. I'm always amazed when fellow members completely drop the ball in regards to good communication and/or follow through. How hard is it to imagine the shoe being on the other foot? Maybe having the buyers phone number would have helped facilitate a response?




Phone numbers?So you could harass them like you do me?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jkent- I have had it happen too. I had a bunch of parts listed at one point, and guy went through the list and said he would buy about $100 or so of them. I got a total together for him and rounded up the boxes and packing materials, but he never followed through. Eventually, I gave up on that deal and re listed.


----------



## stoney (Apr 23, 2014)

Over the past 40 years or so this has happened to me a few times. When this happens and your finances can't support the buy tell me and there is no problem, I understand. If you shaft me once, your done. Sorry bullpoopters I take no bullpoop. You won't ever be able to buy from me nor will I buy from you, no matter what you have that I may need. Let's all be fair to one another and treat each other with the respect you would want from someone.


----------



## Joe Hargis (Apr 23, 2014)

stoney said:


> Over the past 40 years or so this has happened to me a few times. When this happens and your finances can't support the buy tell me and there is no problem, I understand. If you shaft me once, your done. Sorry bullpoopters I take no bullpoop. You won't ever be able to buy from me nor will I buy from you, no matter what you have that I may need. Let's all be fair to one another and treat each other with the respect you would want from someone.




Amen to that !! hehehehehe


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 23, 2014)

These kind of hassles are universal no matter where you choose to sell. It goes with the territory. If you really want to be jerked around try selling on craigslist.


----------



## stoney (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm sure my previous post sounds a bit harsh to some. I really am a nice guy and easy to deal with. Doesn't matter if you buying or selling, I just feel everyone deserves the honesty and the respect.


----------



## jkent (Apr 24, 2014)

I have sold cars, motorcycles, boats, trucks, and tons of other stuff. and i do get a lot of junk mail from the listings but not very often do i get emails asking to take 40 pictures just so i can put them in my photo reference,i guess. I get PM,s every time I put things up for sell here to take very specific pictures of all sorts of things, after posting 10 good pictures in the thread, they want closer up pictures. so i pull the part or the whole bike out take the pictures put the bike back up load the pictures, send the pictures and never hear back from the majority. Or if I do hear back it some crap like, well I didn't see that small dent in the fender so I guess i'm gonna pass. If that is all it takes is something that minute to spoil the deal don't wast my time with asking for 40 freaking pictures.
JKent


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 24, 2014)

About 2 months ago I sold 8 nice prewar bikes here on the Cabe. They all sold within two weeks. I had some messaging back and forth but nothing out of the ordinary. No extra picture taking or any of what you are going through. I sold to do an upgrade to my collection. If I was doing it for personal reasons I would not mention that. Now buyers are waiting for a desperation sale and will vulch when the bottom falls out on your prices. I hope it all works out for you. A tuff spot to be in.
Take Care and Good Luck with your sale.
Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2014)

frankster41 said:


> If I was doing it for personal reasons I would not mention that. Now buyers are waiting for a desperation sale and will vulch when the bottom falls out on your prices. I hope it all works out for you. A tuff spot to be in.
> Take Care and Good Luck with your sale.
> Frank




 Bingo!
---------


----------



## redman007 (Apr 25, 2014)

[/QUOTE]. Now buyers are waiting for a desperation sale and will vulch when the bottom falls out on your prices. I hope it all works out for you. A tuff spot to be in.[/QUOTE]

Every Vulch has its day.... I hope I'm there When it happens so I can punch em in the throat.


----------

